# Herc's TP Tube Helmet



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So, after I announced to Herc last night it was time for a footbath I went to go fill the sink. When I came back to get him, this is what I found. He was too funny, he totally thought he was hiding from me! Excuse the poopy liner in the picture, I hadn't cleaned his cage yet.[attachment=0:2nyimgml]helmet shrunk.JPG[/attachment:2nyimgml]


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a silly CAT that does the same thing. She sticks her head under the chair, but the whole rest of her body is sticking out for all the world to see. :lol: She totally believes she is unable to be seen!!! 

Cute picture!

Kathy


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

KathyTNY said:


> I have a silly CAT that does the same thing. She sticks her head under the chair, but the whole rest of her body is sticking out for all the world to see. :lol: She totally believes she is unable to be seen!!!
> 
> Cute picture!
> 
> Kathy


Thanks!

I thought that was hilarious. His eyes were so shifty, looking around like he's being all sneaky.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

now THAT made me lol!

No-one here but us TP tubes...there's no Herc, no, he left aaaaaaaaaages ago


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> now THAT made me lol!
> 
> No-one here but us TP tubes...there's no Herc, no, he left aaaaaaaaaages ago


Totally!

Herc...who's Herc? I'm a tube!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

When Snarf's avoiding me, he sticks his head into his hedgie bag...his head...his big butt is hanging out for all the world to see. When I say "I can see you, Snarf" he huffs but doesn't move, then acts all surprised and grumpy when I touch his butt. He turns around and glares at me like I have some kind of super-human ability to see through fleece and am taking advanatge of him. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: 
I love it!! Herc is so cute! If I could find him, I'd scoop him up &take him home with me! :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> Totally!
> 
> Herc...who's Herc? I'm a tube!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

This made me LOL for real!

What a great picture - Herc is a cutie!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> :lol: :lol:
> I love it!! Herc is so cute! If I could find him, I'd scoop him up &take him home with me! :lol:


Remind me not to invite you over for dinner PJ, just in case I find a mysterious spiky ball sticking out of your shirt when you're leaving.

"Herc, I haven't seen Herc today....my belly button just happens to be an outie, and it's super spiky.".......*said by PJ as she's sneaking out the door with Herc under her shirt :lol:


----------



## nibletsmom (Dec 20, 2010)

Hahahaha!! :lol: 

Niblet does this too except for he goes under his wheel and crouches down looking around all sneaky like he can't be seen. Little does he know that he has a CSW which is almost transparent! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:shock: How did you know about my spiky, outie belly button!? It's from my father's side of the family. My Mom's side blessed me with the spiky third boob! :? :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> :shock: How did you know about my spiky, outie belly button!? It's from my father's side of the family. My Mom's side blessed me with the spiky third boob! :? :lol:


Bahahahahahaha!!!! :lol:

Ok, you can still come for dinner if you're ever here, but I'm keeping my eyes on Herc!


----------

